# Barcode-Scanner konfigurieren



## SchulVA (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte den Handscanner ErgoScan XP mit USB-Anschluss für das Bibliotheksprogramm ps-biblio konfigurieren. Dabei habe ich wohl aber etwas falsch gemacht und habe am Ende den Scanner auf die Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. Für mich mit dem Erfolg, dass er jetzt offensichtlich für das Programm völlig falsch eingestellt ist und ich quasi bei 0 mit der Konfiguration beginnen muss (vorher war er - für eine andere Nutzung- von einem Kollegen wenigstens so eingestellt, dass Benutzer erkannt wurden, nur meine Medien nicht). Als totaler Voll-Laie mit einer herrlichen Englisch-Anleitung bin ich jetzt einen Hauch überfordert, denn es gibt ja tausende Möglichkeiten .... Ich habe verzweifelterweise auch einiges mal auf's geratewohl probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Es hängt schon zu Beginn an der Einstellung des Interfaces. Was stellt man denn bei USB ein? - "Wand" oder "Keyboard" oder "AT Notebook" ...?  
Wäre dankbar für zweckdienliche Hinweise!


----------

